

Steam Machines and the Risk-Free Bet of Valve - ekianjo
http://boilingsteam.com/steam-machines-and-the-risk-free-bet-of-valve/

======
everyone
" GPU: ATI Radeon™ R7 250X 1GB GDDR5

Oh. Right. You better not talk about gaming anything on SteamOS with a AMD GPU
onboard – that can only end with sore disappointment."

Is there an issue with amd gaming on linux? I though nvidia were the ones who
wouldnt provide drivers?

~~~
ekianjo
AMD has very poor drivers for linux: their compliance with latest OpenGL
standards is very late compared to nVidia proprietary drivers (already
supporting OpenGL 4.5) and performance on higher end cards reaches a
bottleneck in framerates for no clear reason while cheaper nVidia GPU outclass
them. This being said, you have decent open source drivers for AMD cards, but
they can't compete with nVidia on performance yet anyway.

